# Kaufberatung Wasserkühler



## Lord_Jerome (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,

derzeit plane ich mein nächstes System und habe vor, eine AiO Wasserkühlung zu verwenden. Allerdings wäre dies meine erste...
Eine Custom Wasserkühlung schließe ich aus, da ich noch nie eine gebaut habe und die Kosten hierfür in etwa dem dreifachen einer AiO entsprechen.
Im Wesentlichen möchte ich einen aufgeräumten Look erreichen, gepaart mit guter Kühlleistung.

Die CPU wird wohl ein i9 11900K werden, sobald der veröffentlicht wird. (Hat also noch 1-2 Monate Zeit) 
Derzeitigen Gerüchten zufolge 250W TDP maximal. Eine Wasserkühlung wäre also durchaus angemessen, auch wenn es viele Tower-Kühler gibt, die das problemlos bewältigen können.

Aktuell schweben mir die folgenden beiden vor: 
NZXT Kraken X73 RGB
EK-AIO 360 D-RGB

Der Radiator soll im Deckel montiert werden. Das Gehäuse wird voraussichtlich das Fractal Design Meshify 2 sein. Belüftet mit 3x 140mm Fractal Design Prisma AL-14 PWM ARGB. (Bei den Lüftern ist noch nichts entschieden)

Welche sollte ich bevorzugen und warum?   Rein aus optischen Gründen würde ich vermutlich die Kraken bevorzugen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Finallin (7. Februar 2021)

Bei einer AIO spielt es quasi keine Rolle welchen Hersteller Du nimmst, die nehmen sich alle nichts, außerdem sind 90% der AIOs mit Asetek- Radiatoren ausgestattet, was +/- Null in der gleichen Kühl- Performance endet. Da kann man guten Gewissens nach einfach kaufen was einem optisch am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Februar 2021)

Würde zur arctic liquid freezer ii 360 raten. Hat Zwar kein Blinki Blinki dafür aber viel Leistung ist Leise und Preisleistungstechnisch top. Von der EK-AIO würde ich abraten die lüfter sollen da doch sehr laut sein.


----------



## Anthropos (8. Februar 2021)

Bei der Kraken zahlst du halt für das (kühltechnisch) nutzlose Display mächtig drauf. Zu der EK-AIO kann ich nichts sagen. Preis-/Leistungsmäßig bin ich bei @Nathenhale. Da ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer II unschlagbar.

Wenn RGB dabei sein soll, dann kann ich die Alphacool Eisbaer sehr empfehlen. Bei dem Meshify 2 soll ans Top sogar ein 420er Radi passen, weshalb dann sogar diese Ausführung ginge:
Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420

Ansonsten gab's erst kürzlich einen Thread zu AIOs. Vielleicht findest du auch dort noch weitere Anregungen.
Thread: Leise AIO


----------



## Lord_Jerome (8. Februar 2021)

Moin, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 hatte ich mir auch schonmal angeguckt! leistungstechnisch soll die ja kaum zu schlagen sein. Allerdings scheint die 360er ständig ausverkauft zu sein.
Und ein bisschen RGB fände ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, allerdings nur als Bonus, wenn der Rest der jeweiligen AiO kein Schrott ist. 

@Humanist1986 
Die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora werde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen... Jedoch wollte ich nichts mit 140er breite verbauen, da ich sonst Probleme mit der Höhe der RAMs bekommen könnte. 

Was @Finallin angesprochen hat, dass meist Asetek verbaut wird war mir schon bekannt. Ein paar Unterschiede gibts aber ja doch immer mal wieder. Wie z.B. EK oder Arctic, die ihre eigenen Pumpen bauen - zumindest soweit ich weiß.
 Die dicke der Radiatoren und die Lüfter unterscheiden sich ja auch immer.

Naja die EK fliegt auf jeden Fall raus, nachdem ich sie mir nochmal genauer angeschaut habe. Trotz des guten Rufs von EK im Custom-Loop Bereich scheint die AiO irgendwie "billig" zu wirken - plus die hohen Lüftergeräusche, die @Nathenhale angesprochen hat. 
Die Kraken behalte ich erstmal in der Auswahl. Wenn ich eure Antworten richtig deute, ist die Meinung hier eher neutral, abgesehen vom Preisfaktor für die Optik.


----------



## Itz_Destiny (8. Februar 2021)

Schau Mal nach einer Corsair AiO . Corsair bietet auch sehr gute AiOs an . Da müsste man wenn die Lüfter tauschen falls sie dir zu laut sind . Ist ja immer Ansichtssache .


----------

